# my 3 month GSD fur



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

hi , i have notice with some other 3 month gsd that my puppies fur is different than other gsd sometimes ...

mine is all fluffy and little fuzzy fur and i could say puffy also ... 
my dog dsnt have the thick / harsh / straigh fur as the other pups i saw...

and the black fur is also redish in the sun . its pure breed proven .. so im like wth going with my dog..

so yea, my dog seemsto have a fur of under coat dense soft fur...

is that normal ?!?!?!?!?! i want a gsd not a bear !


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha- sounds just like Stosh! He's still full of fluff and fuzz and all kinds of colors, some cowlicks, hair going all directions- and he's 7 mos old. Uschi, our sable female, looked like a mature dog at 4 mos but Stosh seems like an eternal puppy. He had the softest, plushest coat I've ever felt and he too, is pure gsd. Let's seem some pictures of yours!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Generally speaking, the longer the coat...the longer it takes for the adult fur to come in. It'll usually start by the tail and will slowly come in down the back before it spreads to the sides. 

All of my dogs have fairly close coats, but Tag is the longest (and he's just a standard stock coat) I have and at 3 months he was just starting to get his adult fur. Other longer coated dogs I've known have taken even longer. I would bet that your pup will be a plush coat!

Tag's sable so it's easy to see his black fur coming in on his tail and up by his shoulder blades. His puppy fur is that reddish color.









And this is Tag at 5 months...you can see most of his adult coat has come in.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

here is pics of mine .. all fluffy and the redish is really the black ones






































so yea like i said , all fluffy '' kind of under coat '' no thick/ harsh at all for now .. the black edge is redish ... thats normal or wierd ? 



> will be a plush coat


 what that mean?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yep still just puppy fur! It'll start to change soon. And yes it's not unusual for that puppy fur to be reddish. It'll come in a stronger black.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Typical wooly puppy coat. His adult coat should start to come in within the next month or two, starting in a strip down his back and then spreading over the rest of his body.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh that's nothing! Stosh is much fluffier than that. Your guy looks pretty typical for his age. Very pretty puppy!


----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

yup , i did notice today a little spot with more black fur on dexter's tail . so its started 

can wait till hes fully covered !:wub:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

My little long coat guy looks like a black cottonball! He will be 10 weeks old in 2 days......wow time is already passing


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cute puppies! mine lost his puppy fur around 3-4 months if i remember correctly


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My 1 1/2 year old longer haired stock coat is all black but he has some reddish fur under his belly and by his butt. He also has silver in between his toes and the back of his legs.


----------

